
Are 'tech collectives' or 'tech volunteers' a thing? If so, is there a list? - hnarn
For those of us that have tech jobs that enable us to work remotely, are there collectives targeting our profile? I&#x27;m thinking everything from apartments to semi-hostels, that enable you to travel to another country and work for a longer period of time (1 month+) while meeting other people in a similar situation?<p>I realize you could just look for &quot;normal&quot; housing but I imagine that living together with people that have similar ideals and jobs could make the whole thing a lot more interesting.<p>As a tangent, I&#x27;d also be curious if there are tech equivalents to something like WWOOF, where instead of working for &quot;free&quot; on a farm (in exchange for food and housing), you do the same for some kind of NGO needing tech assistance, in exchange for food and boarding, just to help out and connect with new people.
======
gtirloni
You're looking for the term "digital nomad". Yes, there are countless
websites/businesses for this niche.

[https://github.com/cbovis/awesome-digital-
nomads](https://github.com/cbovis/awesome-digital-nomads)

